# "The Sight/Fell/Firebringer" author trying to Kickstart next book with Polar Bears



## WolfSuns (Mar 27, 2014)

Hello, first I'd like to apologize if this is in the wrong board. There does not seem to be anywhere that specifically deals with books. 

A lot of Furry friends I know seem to hold "The Sight" by David Clement Davies close to their heart. And I do as well. So I was pretty excited when I heard the author is trying to publish through his own publishing house another book related to the sight mythos called 'Light of the White Bear'. Originally this was titled 'scream of the white bear', and you can still find it on amazon as 'unavailable'. 

I am happy to say it has returned, but sadly, the kickstarter is dying. Its dying _miserably_. Take a look yourself: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1159695087/light-of-the-white-bear

In order to try to promote his kickstarter, he is even giving away free digital version of Fell and The Sight: http://phoenixarkpress.com/2014/03/25/free-ebooks-to-celebrate-kickstarter-campaign/ Phoenix Ark Press is the name of his publishing house. 

I thought I'd let the community know, and again I apologize if this is in the wrong place.


----------



## Conker (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: "The Sight/Fell/Firebringer" author trying to Kickstart next book with Polar Bear*

I'm guessing the page isn't doing well because it's a mess of needless information that isn't delivered well. If you're trying to pitch a book and your kickstarter page isn't perfection, then you're not going to get your funding.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: "The Sight/Fell/Firebringer" author trying to Kickstart next book with Polar Bear*

Maybe if a Kickstarter is dying, maybe that's just a sign that no one cares about it? Just a possibility.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: "The Sight/Fell/Firebringer" author trying to Kickstart next book with Polar Bear*



WolfSuns said:


> Hello, first I'd like to apologize if this is in the wrong *board*.



Today I learned FAF is the new 4chan. 

I have no idea who this guy is, nor care about his book.


----------



## Calemeyr (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: "The Sight/Fell/Firebringer" author trying to Kickstart next book with Polar Bear*



Mr. Sparta said:


> Today I learned FAF is the new 4chan.
> 
> I have no idea who this guy is, nor care about his book.


But it has animals or an animal pun name in it!!!! So we MUST support it as furries, no matter how tangential the connection!


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: "The Sight/Fell/Firebringer" author trying to Kickstart next book with Polar Bear*

Never heard of this guy, the books, nor the publishing company, but I feel bad for him. His name is David Davies? That is awful. Why do parents do this to their children?

The Kickstarter page needs to be a LOT more information about the book (there's like, barely a paragraph about it chopped up and spread out through the whole page), and not this guys beef with a publisher and wordpress >_>


----------



## Conker (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: "The Sight/Fell/Firebringer" author trying to Kickstart next book with Polar Bear*



Lastdirewolf said:


> Never heard of this guy, the books, nor the publishing company, but I feel bad for him. His name is David Davies? That is awful. Why do parents do this to their children?
> 
> The Kickstarter page needs to be a LOT more information about the book (there's like, barely a paragraph about it chopped up and spread out through the whole page), and not this guys beef with a publisher and wordpress >_>


Yeah. The damn thing reads like a livejournal, not a professional pitch at a product. 

Guy doesn't deserve to get funded if he can't figure that kinda shit out.


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: "The Sight/Fell/Firebringer" author trying to Kickstart next book with Polar Bear*

Oh hey, I remember The Firebringer. It got translated and published here via a pretty famous editorial company.
Why would he open a kickstarter instead of just going to another editiorial company like he did with that one?


----------

